# Hass



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (2. Januar 2010)

So, nachdem ich eure volle Aufmerksamkeit habe, will ich fragen, wo die Beweggründe von irgendwelchen Leuten liegen, die über eine Musikrichtung herziehen, von der sie absolut keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Bloodletting (2. Januar 2010)

Änder mal den irreführenden Threadtitel.
Das sehen Mods garnicht gerne.

EDIT: Der Threadtitel "Hass" ist genauso unsinnig. Ich reporte das Ding mal.


----------



## Carcharoth (2. Januar 2010)

Und zu...

wenn dir n vernünftiger Titel einfällt mach ich vllt. wieder auf.


----------

